# Milan: lo stadio di Foster a Sesto. Foto progetto.



## admin (7 Giugno 2022)

CorSera: Manca ancora una decisione definitiva, ma a questo punto appare chiaro che l’ipotesi Sesto non è solo un bluff messo sul tavolo per sbloccare il Piano A, ossia quello che prevede la realizzazione del nuovo impianto a San Siro. Così come appare evidente che il fondo Redbird, proprietario del Milan e Hines, il gruppo di sviluppo immobiliare che controlla l’area di MilanoSesto, entrambe americane, si parlano. Emergono dei nuovi particolari. A partire dall’area dove potrebbe essere posizionato lo stadio: vicino all’edificio storico che fino agli anni ’70 ospitava l’altoforno Tagliaferri che produceva ghisa. Siamo nel cosiddetto T5 del comparto Concordia. L’edificio verrà mantenuto nella sua quasi interezza e servirà da porta d’ingresso dello stadio che ha una forma ovale molto lontana dalla suggestione della Cattedrale firmata da Populous. «All’inizio — dice il sindaco Roberto Di Stefano — il presidente Scaroni aveva portato avanti l’idea di realizzare il progetto di Populous, ma considerato che Norman Foster ha progettato tutte le aree Falck e conosce alla perfezione l’archeologia industriale del sito si è ritenuto che dialogare e far progettare l’area dello stadio a chi ha già disegnato un milione e 250mila metri quadrati, ha un senso. Una mano diversa si sarebbe vista».

L'idea, è quella di realizzare un impianto moderno da 60-70mila posti, sostenibile e, soprattutto, rivolto alle famiglie con servizi attivi 7 giorni su 7. E con la possibilità di utilizzare quello che resta dell’altoforno per sviluppare la parte commerciale e museale del progetto. Il nuovo stadio dovrà integrarsi con il sistema del verde del parco Concordia. «Quello che abbiamo chiesto, dice Di Stefano, è mantenere i 24 ettari di parco disegnati da Norman Foster». L’ipotesi è quella di acquisire parte dell’area limitrofa di proprietà di Edison per compensare e reintegrare il verde che si perderebbe con la costruzione dello stadio.

Chiaramente chi spinge sull’acceleratore dell’operazione è Di Stefano che domenica sarà chiamato alla prova delle urne. «Sembrerebbe che il Piano B stia diventando il Piano A e noi ci speriamo con tutte le forze. Il confronto con i club ha portato le squadre a conoscere la realtà del nostro territorio che è collegato benissimo con il resto dell’area metropolitana: metrò, ferrovia, tangenziali, siamo vicini a Linate. Le squadre, o anche una sola, hanno bisogno di un nuovo stadio in tempi veloci per rimanere competitive a livello internazionale. Non hanno bisogno di perdere tempo su qualcosa di fumoso che non si sta concretizzando e rischia di crollare come un castello di sabbia». Ogni riferimento al Comune di Milano è puramente voluto. Il dibattito pubblico, richiesto per legge, non è ancora partito. Da una parte si aspetta che le squadre presentino il dossier che recepisce le richieste del Comune, dall’altra che si chiuda la partita del bilancio preventivo. Fino a quel giorno non sarà possibile formalizzare l’incarico al coordinatore Andrea Pillon. A cascata, c’è il rischio di rimandare a dopo l’estate il dibattito, con un ulteriore slittamento dei tempi.

Come riportato da TS in edicola il MIlan si avvicina (da solo, senza l'Inter) a Sesto per la costruzione del nuovo stadio. Ma la decisione di Redbird arriverà dopo la fine del dibattito pubblico davanti al Comune di Milano. Quindi dopo l'estate. Domani alcuni rappresentanti di Populous arriveranno a Milano in occasione del Salone del mobile. Sul fronte dei progetti è possibile che, in caso di spostamento
a Sesto San Giovanni, debba essere rivisto il disegno della Cattedrale, scelto prima di Natale per la zona di San Siro. Non è detto che sia replicabile in un’altra area, anche per i suoi riferimenti legati al Duomo e alla Galleria di Milano.

*I contratti al rialzo con Puma ed Emirates QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-si-ripartira-da-emirates-e-puma.116900/unread


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera: Manca ancora una decisione definitiva, ma a questo punto appare chiaro che l’ipotesi Sesto non è solo un bluff messo sul tavolo per sbloccare il Piano A, ossia quello che prevede la realizzazione del nuovo impianto a San Siro. Così come appare evidente che il fondo Redbird, proprietario del Milan e Hines, il gruppo di sviluppo immobiliare che controlla l’area di MilanoSesto, entrambe americane, si parlano. Emergono dei nuovi particolari. A partire dall’area dove potrebbe essere posizionato lo stadio: vicino all’edificio storico che fino agli anni ’70 ospitava l’altoforno Tagliaferri che produceva ghisa. Siamo nel cosiddetto T5 del comparto Concordia. L’edificio verrà mantenuto nella sua quasi interezza e servirà da porta d’ingresso dello stadio che ha una forma ovale molto lontana dalla suggestione della Cattedrale firmata da Populous. «All’inizio — dice il sindaco Roberto Di Stefano — il presidente Scaroni aveva portato avanti l’idea di realizzare il progetto di Populous, ma considerato che Norman Foster ha progettato tutte le aree Falck e conosce alla perfezione l’archeologia industriale del sito si è ritenuto che dialogare e far progettare l’area dello stadio a chi ha già disegnato un milione e 250mila metri quadrati, ha un senso. Una mano diversa si sarebbe vista».
> 
> L'idea, è quella di realizzare un impianto moderno da 60-70mila posti, sostenibile e, soprattutto, rivolto alle famiglie con servizi attivi 7 giorni su 7. E con la possibilità di utilizzare quello che resta dell’altoforno per sviluppare la parte commerciale e museale del progetto. Il nuovo stadio dovrà integrarsi con il sistema del verde del parco Concordia. «Quello che abbiamo chiesto, dice Di Stefano, è mantenere i 24 ettari di parco disegnati da Norman Foster». L’ipotesi è quella di acquisire parte dell’area limitrofa di proprietà di Edison per compensare e reintegrare il verde che si perderebbe con la costruzione dello stadio.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera: Manca ancora una decisione definitiva, ma a questo punto appare chiaro che l’ipotesi Sesto non è solo un bluff messo sul tavolo per sbloccare il Piano A, ossia quello che prevede la realizzazione del nuovo impianto a San Siro. Così come appare evidente che il fondo Redbird, proprietario del Milan e Hines, il gruppo di sviluppo immobiliare che controlla l’area di MilanoSesto, entrambe americane, si parlano. Emergono dei nuovi particolari. A partire dall’area dove potrebbe essere posizionato lo stadio: vicino all’edificio storico che fino agli anni ’70 ospitava l’altoforno Tagliaferri che produceva ghisa. Siamo nel cosiddetto T5 del comparto Concordia. L’edificio verrà mantenuto nella sua quasi interezza e servirà da porta d’ingresso dello stadio che ha una forma ovale molto lontana dalla suggestione della Cattedrale firmata da Populous. «All’inizio — dice il sindaco Roberto Di Stefano — il presidente Scaroni aveva portato avanti l’idea di realizzare il progetto di Populous, ma considerato che Norman Foster ha progettato tutte le aree Falck e conosce alla perfezione l’archeologia industriale del sito si è ritenuto che dialogare e far progettare l’area dello stadio a chi ha già disegnato un milione e 250mila metri quadrati, ha un senso. Una mano diversa si sarebbe vista».
> 
> L'idea, è quella di realizzare un impianto moderno da 60-70mila posti, sostenibile e, soprattutto, rivolto alle famiglie con servizi attivi 7 giorni su 7. E con la possibilità di utilizzare quello che resta dell’altoforno per sviluppare la parte commerciale e museale del progetto. Il nuovo stadio dovrà integrarsi con il sistema del verde del parco Concordia. «Quello che abbiamo chiesto, dice Di Stefano, è mantenere i 24 ettari di parco disegnati da Norman Foster». L’ipotesi è quella di acquisire parte dell’area limitrofa di proprietà di Edison per compensare e reintegrare il verde che si perderebbe con la costruzione dello stadio.
> 
> ...



Ma figurati se quelli del Sistema ci fanno andare avanti.

Sento già il rumore degli ingranaggi che si stanno muovendo.


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera: Manca ancora una decisione definitiva, ma a questo punto appare chiaro che l’ipotesi Sesto non è solo un bluff messo sul tavolo per sbloccare il Piano A, ossia quello che prevede la realizzazione del nuovo impianto a San Siro. Così come appare evidente che il fondo Redbird, proprietario del Milan e Hines, il gruppo di sviluppo immobiliare che controlla l’area di MilanoSesto, entrambe americane, si parlano. Emergono dei nuovi particolari. A partire dall’area dove potrebbe essere posizionato lo stadio: vicino all’edificio storico che fino agli anni ’70 ospitava l’altoforno Tagliaferri che produceva ghisa. Siamo nel cosiddetto T5 del comparto Concordia. L’edificio verrà mantenuto nella sua quasi interezza e servirà da porta d’ingresso dello stadio che ha una forma ovale molto lontana dalla suggestione della Cattedrale firmata da Populous. «All’inizio — dice il sindaco Roberto Di Stefano — il presidente Scaroni aveva portato avanti l’idea di realizzare il progetto di Populous, ma considerato che Norman Foster ha progettato tutte le aree Falck e conosce alla perfezione l’archeologia industriale del sito si è ritenuto che dialogare e far progettare l’area dello stadio a chi ha già disegnato un milione e 250mila metri quadrati, ha un senso. Una mano diversa si sarebbe vista».
> 
> L'idea, è quella di realizzare un impianto moderno da 60-70mila posti, sostenibile e, soprattutto, rivolto alle famiglie con servizi attivi 7 giorni su 7. E con la possibilità di utilizzare quello che resta dell’altoforno per sviluppare la parte commerciale e museale del progetto. Il nuovo stadio dovrà integrarsi con il sistema del verde del parco Concordia. «Quello che abbiamo chiesto, dice Di Stefano, è mantenere i 24 ettari di parco disegnati da Norman Foster». L’ipotesi è quella di acquisire parte dell’area limitrofa di proprietà di Edison per compensare e reintegrare il verde che si perderebbe con la costruzione dello stadio.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Solo (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera: Manca ancora una decisione definitiva, ma a questo punto appare chiaro che l’ipotesi Sesto non è solo un bluff messo sul tavolo per sbloccare il Piano A, ossia quello che prevede la realizzazione del nuovo impianto a San Siro. Così come appare evidente che il fondo Redbird, proprietario del Milan e Hines, il gruppo di sviluppo immobiliare che controlla l’area di MilanoSesto, entrambe americane, si parlano. Emergono dei nuovi particolari. A partire dall’area dove potrebbe essere posizionato lo stadio: vicino all’edificio storico che fino agli anni ’70 ospitava l’altoforno Tagliaferri che produceva ghisa. Siamo nel cosiddetto T5 del comparto Concordia. L’edificio verrà mantenuto nella sua quasi interezza e servirà da porta d’ingresso dello stadio che ha una forma ovale molto lontana dalla suggestione della Cattedrale firmata da Populous. «All’inizio — dice il sindaco Roberto Di Stefano — il presidente Scaroni aveva portato avanti l’idea di realizzare il progetto di Populous, ma considerato che Norman Foster ha progettato tutte le aree Falck e conosce alla perfezione l’archeologia industriale del sito si è ritenuto che dialogare e far progettare l’area dello stadio a chi ha già disegnato un milione e 250mila metri quadrati, ha un senso. Una mano diversa si sarebbe vista».
> 
> L'idea, è quella di realizzare un impianto moderno da 60-70mila posti, sostenibile e, soprattutto, rivolto alle famiglie con servizi attivi 7 giorni su 7. E con la possibilità di utilizzare quello che resta dell’altoforno per sviluppare la parte commerciale e museale del progetto. Il nuovo stadio dovrà integrarsi con il sistema del verde del parco Concordia. «Quello che abbiamo chiesto, dice Di Stefano, è mantenere i 24 ettari di parco disegnati da Norman Foster». L’ipotesi è quella di acquisire parte dell’area limitrofa di proprietà di Edison per compensare e reintegrare il verde che si perderebbe con la costruzione dello stadio.
> 
> ...


Dai, almeno 70k santo dio! Poi fatelo anche a forma di pannolino, chissenefrega.


----------



## Chrisdm (7 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2022)

basta cambiare una vocale e...lo stadio di Fester 


stadio da soli a questo punto...


----------



## folletto (7 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se quelli del Sistema ci fanno andare avanti.
> 
> Sento già il rumore degli ingranaggi che si stanno muovendo.


Mi sa che gli ingranaggi è già da un pò che girano


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera: Manca ancora una decisione definitiva, ma a questo punto appare chiaro che l’ipotesi Sesto non è solo un bluff messo sul tavolo per sbloccare il Piano A, ossia quello che prevede la realizzazione del nuovo impianto a San Siro. Così come appare evidente che il fondo Redbird, proprietario del Milan e Hines, il gruppo di sviluppo immobiliare che controlla l’area di MilanoSesto, entrambe americane, si parlano. Emergono dei nuovi particolari. A partire dall’area dove potrebbe essere posizionato lo stadio: vicino all’edificio storico che fino agli anni ’70 ospitava l’altoforno Tagliaferri che produceva ghisa. Siamo nel cosiddetto T5 del comparto Concordia. L’edificio verrà mantenuto nella sua quasi interezza e servirà da porta d’ingresso dello stadio che ha una forma ovale molto lontana dalla suggestione della Cattedrale firmata da Populous. «All’inizio — dice il sindaco Roberto Di Stefano — il presidente Scaroni aveva portato avanti l’idea di realizzare il progetto di Populous, ma considerato che Norman Foster ha progettato tutte le aree Falck e conosce alla perfezione l’archeologia industriale del sito si è ritenuto che dialogare e far progettare l’area dello stadio a chi ha già disegnato un milione e 250mila metri quadrati, ha un senso. Una mano diversa si sarebbe vista».
> 
> L'idea, è quella di realizzare un impianto moderno da 60-70mila posti, sostenibile e, soprattutto, rivolto alle famiglie con servizi attivi 7 giorni su 7. E con la possibilità di utilizzare quello che resta dell’altoforno per sviluppare la parte commerciale e museale del progetto. Il nuovo stadio dovrà integrarsi con il sistema del verde del parco Concordia. «Quello che abbiamo chiesto, dice Di Stefano, è mantenere i 24 ettari di parco disegnati da Norman Foster». L’ipotesi è quella di acquisire parte dell’area limitrofa di proprietà di Edison per compensare e reintegrare il verde che si perderebbe con la costruzione dello stadio.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## FreddieM83 (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera: Manca ancora una decisione definitiva, ma a questo punto appare chiaro che l’ipotesi Sesto non è solo un bluff messo sul tavolo per sbloccare il Piano A, ossia quello che prevede la realizzazione del nuovo impianto a San Siro. Così come appare evidente che il fondo Redbird, proprietario del Milan e Hines, il gruppo di sviluppo immobiliare che controlla l’area di MilanoSesto, entrambe americane, si parlano. Emergono dei nuovi particolari. A partire dall’area dove potrebbe essere posizionato lo stadio: vicino all’edificio storico che fino agli anni ’70 ospitava l’altoforno Tagliaferri che produceva ghisa. Siamo nel cosiddetto T5 del comparto Concordia. L’edificio verrà mantenuto nella sua quasi interezza e servirà da porta d’ingresso dello stadio che ha una forma ovale molto lontana dalla suggestione della Cattedrale firmata da Populous. «All’inizio — dice il sindaco Roberto Di Stefano — il presidente Scaroni aveva portato avanti l’idea di realizzare il progetto di Populous, ma considerato che Norman Foster ha progettato tutte le aree Falck e conosce alla perfezione l’archeologia industriale del sito si è ritenuto che dialogare e far progettare l’area dello stadio a chi ha già disegnato un milione e 250mila metri quadrati, ha un senso. Una mano diversa si sarebbe vista».
> 
> L'idea, è quella di realizzare un impianto moderno da 60-70mila posti, sostenibile e, soprattutto, rivolto alle famiglie con servizi attivi 7 giorni su 7. E con la possibilità di utilizzare quello che resta dell’altoforno per sviluppare la parte commerciale e museale del progetto. Il nuovo stadio dovrà integrarsi con il sistema del verde del parco Concordia. «Quello che abbiamo chiesto, dice Di Stefano, è mantenere i 24 ettari di parco disegnati da Norman Foster». L’ipotesi è quella di acquisire parte dell’area limitrofa di proprietà di Edison per compensare e reintegrare il verde che si perderebbe con la costruzione dello stadio.
> 
> ...


Redbird sullo stadio ha puntato un bel pò e non si scherza affatto. Secondo me, l'ipotesi stadio a Sesto da soli è ormai l'unica opzione contemplata. Ed è anche giusto, visto che l'amministrazione di Sesto sta facendo veramente di tutto per accaparrarsi il succoso progetto di riqualificazione (e dovrebbe essere la normalità, invece lo vediamo come un fatto raro. E qui si capisce come si è ridotto questo paese).

P.s. Norman Foster: aeroporto di Pechino (che ho visitato di persona ed è stupefacente) e sede Apple a Cupertino. Direi una garanzia.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera: Manca ancora una decisione definitiva, ma a questo punto appare chiaro che l’ipotesi Sesto non è solo un bluff messo sul tavolo per sbloccare il Piano A, ossia quello che prevede la realizzazione del nuovo impianto a San Siro. Così come appare evidente che il fondo Redbird, proprietario del Milan e Hines, il gruppo di sviluppo immobiliare che controlla l’area di MilanoSesto, entrambe americane, si parlano. Emergono dei nuovi particolari. A partire dall’area dove potrebbe essere posizionato lo stadio: vicino all’edificio storico che fino agli anni ’70 ospitava l’altoforno Tagliaferri che produceva ghisa. Siamo nel cosiddetto T5 del comparto Concordia. L’edificio verrà mantenuto nella sua quasi interezza e servirà da porta d’ingresso dello stadio che ha una forma ovale molto lontana dalla suggestione della Cattedrale firmata da Populous. «All’inizio — dice il sindaco Roberto Di Stefano — il presidente Scaroni aveva portato avanti l’idea di realizzare il progetto di Populous, ma considerato che Norman Foster ha progettato tutte le aree Falck e conosce alla perfezione l’archeologia industriale del sito si è ritenuto che dialogare e far progettare l’area dello stadio a chi ha già disegnato un milione e 250mila metri quadrati, ha un senso. Una mano diversa si sarebbe vista».
> 
> L'idea, è quella di realizzare un impianto moderno da 60-70mila posti, sostenibile e, soprattutto, rivolto alle famiglie con servizi attivi 7 giorni su 7. E con la possibilità di utilizzare quello che resta dell’altoforno per sviluppare la parte commerciale e museale del progetto. Il nuovo stadio dovrà integrarsi con il sistema del verde del parco Concordia. «Quello che abbiamo chiesto, dice Di Stefano, è mantenere i 24 ettari di parco disegnati da Norman Foster». L’ipotesi è quella di acquisire parte dell’area limitrofa di proprietà di Edison per compensare e reintegrare il verde che si perderebbe con la costruzione dello stadio.
> 
> ...


E' una grandissima opportunità, spero si vada fino in fondo.
E' un bene che ci siano dietro gli Americani, sono loro che da un decennio stanno rivoluzionando a livello urbanistico Milano, non gli Arabi o altri.

Intanto però continuiamo a sperare non venga eletto un personaggio che sui social scriveva: "Lo stato d'Israele è una montagna di m..." altrimenti al posto della Cattedrale del calcio ci troviamo la moschea delle risorse


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera: Manca ancora una decisione definitiva, ma a questo punto appare chiaro che l’ipotesi Sesto non è solo un bluff messo sul tavolo per sbloccare il Piano A, ossia quello che prevede la realizzazione del nuovo impianto a San Siro. Così come appare evidente che il fondo Redbird, proprietario del Milan e Hines, il gruppo di sviluppo immobiliare che controlla l’area di MilanoSesto, entrambe americane, si parlano. Emergono dei nuovi particolari. A partire dall’area dove potrebbe essere posizionato lo stadio: vicino all’edificio storico che fino agli anni ’70 ospitava l’altoforno Tagliaferri che produceva ghisa. Siamo nel cosiddetto T5 del comparto Concordia. L’edificio verrà mantenuto nella sua quasi interezza e servirà da porta d’ingresso dello stadio che ha una forma ovale molto lontana dalla suggestione della Cattedrale firmata da Populous. «All’inizio — dice il sindaco Roberto Di Stefano — il presidente Scaroni aveva portato avanti l’idea di realizzare il progetto di Populous, ma considerato che Norman Foster ha progettato tutte le aree Falck e conosce alla perfezione l’archeologia industriale del sito si è ritenuto che dialogare e far progettare l’area dello stadio a chi ha già disegnato un milione e 250mila metri quadrati, ha un senso. Una mano diversa si sarebbe vista».
> 
> L'idea, è quella di realizzare un impianto moderno da 60-70mila posti, sostenibile e, soprattutto, rivolto alle famiglie con servizi attivi 7 giorni su 7. E con la possibilità di utilizzare quello che resta dell’altoforno per sviluppare la parte commerciale e museale del progetto. Il nuovo stadio dovrà integrarsi con il sistema del verde del parco Concordia. «Quello che abbiamo chiesto, dice Di Stefano, è mantenere i 24 ettari di parco disegnati da Norman Foster». L’ipotesi è quella di acquisire parte dell’area limitrofa di proprietà di Edison per compensare e reintegrare il verde che si perderebbe con la costruzione dello stadio.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Giugno 2022)

Comunque è davvero assurdo, hanno avuto anni per fare il progetto a Sesto e si convincono proprio quando ci sono le elezioni e c'è il rischio che cambi il sindaco. Tempismo esemplare


----------



## UDG (7 Giugno 2022)

Se il sindaco non cambia secondo me è fatta per Sesto, altrimenti niente stadio, neanche a Milano


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se quelli del Sistema ci fanno andare avanti.
> 
> Sento già il rumore degli ingranaggi che si stanno muovendo.


Lo scrivo da un anno,ma c'è ancora gente convinta sìa colpa di Sala o dei cittadini.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>



Ma che è,un grande barbecue ?  
Peccato per la Cattedrale,sembrava veramente un bel progetto,ma alla fine chissene,l'importante che il nostro barbecue sia solo nostro e non in condivisione


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera: Manca ancora una decisione definitiva, ma a questo punto appare chiaro che l’ipotesi Sesto non è solo un bluff messo sul tavolo per sbloccare il Piano A, ossia quello che prevede la realizzazione del nuovo impianto a San Siro. Così come appare evidente che il fondo Redbird, proprietario del Milan e Hines, il gruppo di sviluppo immobiliare che controlla l’area di MilanoSesto, entrambe americane, si parlano. Emergono dei nuovi particolari. A partire dall’area dove potrebbe essere posizionato lo stadio: vicino all’edificio storico che fino agli anni ’70 ospitava l’altoforno Tagliaferri che produceva ghisa. Siamo nel cosiddetto T5 del comparto Concordia. L’edificio verrà mantenuto nella sua quasi interezza e servirà da porta d’ingresso dello stadio che ha una forma ovale molto lontana dalla suggestione della Cattedrale firmata da Populous. «All’inizio — dice il sindaco Roberto Di Stefano — il presidente Scaroni aveva portato avanti l’idea di realizzare il progetto di Populous, ma considerato che Norman Foster ha progettato tutte le aree Falck e conosce alla perfezione l’archeologia industriale del sito si è ritenuto che dialogare e far progettare l’area dello stadio a chi ha già disegnato un milione e 250mila metri quadrati, ha un senso. Una mano diversa si sarebbe vista».
> 
> L'idea, è quella di realizzare un impianto moderno da 60-70mila posti, sostenibile e, soprattutto, rivolto alle famiglie con servizi attivi 7 giorni su 7. E con la possibilità di utilizzare quello che resta dell’altoforno per sviluppare la parte commerciale e museale del progetto. Il nuovo stadio dovrà integrarsi con il sistema del verde del parco Concordia. «Quello che abbiamo chiesto, dice Di Stefano, è mantenere i 24 ettari di parco disegnati da Norman Foster». L’ipotesi è quella di acquisire parte dell’area limitrofa di proprietà di Edison per compensare e reintegrare il verde che si perderebbe con la costruzione dello stadio.
> 
> ...


Insomma, passiamo da uno stadio iconico, unico al mondo, ad uno stadio maccheronico buttato li per fare scopa con un ospedale.

Via via. Costruiamo a Milano, altro che ste cavolate di periferia.


----------



## Controcorrente (7 Giugno 2022)

Non ho mai amato gli stadi ovali.. ovviamente è solo un bozzetto e nulla più, ma sembra un progetto molto "semplice" (probabilmente molto più economico e veloce nella costruzione di quanto proposto da Populos, ma anche rispetto alle altre proposte e realizzazioni di Foster). Comunque attendiamo almeno un render.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo da un anno,ma c'è ancora gente convinta sìa colpa di Sala o dei cittadini.



Sala e i cittadini sono i sicari di due mandanti concordi.

Sala da cosciente, i cittadini da fanatici decerebrati.


----------



## sunburn (7 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Insomma, passiamo da uno stadio iconico, unico al mondo, ad uno stadio maccheronico buttato li per fare scopa con un ospedale.
> 
> Via via. Costruiamo a Milano, altro che ste cavolate di periferia.


“Maccheronico” mi sembra un po’ affrettato, ma giusto ieri ho scritto che il nuovo progetto per lo stadio deve per forza di cose conciliarsi con i progetti già approvati. Poi ci sono altre centomila valutazioni che dovranno essere fatte dal punto di vista tecnico, economico, finanziario ecc ecc ecc.
La strada che potrebbe portare alla realizzazione dello stadio a Sesto mi sembra ancora lunghissima.
Resta fermo che, qualora chi di dovere dovesse ritenerla la soluzione più vantaggiosa per l’AC Milan, varrebbe la pena aspettare. Ma noi tifosi non dobbiamo illuderci di avere lo stadio pronto prima di cinque anni almeno.


----------



## -Lionard- (7 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque è davvero assurdo, hanno avuto anni per fare il progetto a Sesto e si convincono proprio quando ci sono le elezioni e c'è il rischio che cambi il sindaco. Tempismo esemplare


Era Elliott che voleva fare lo stadio a Milano perchè possedere uno stadio di proprietà in città avrebbe avuto un valore economico decisamente superiore a Sesto e questo avrebbe avuto un certo peso nella definizione nel valore di cessione. Ora che è stato definito il passaggio a RedBird non c'è più questa esigenza e diventa prioritario invece avere uno stadio di proprietà in tempi relativamente brevi in cui portare avanti le attività di Hospitality ed entertainment con cui Cardinale si è già fatto conoscere negli States. Anche il tema della condivisione dei costi con l'Inter poteva essere importante per Elliott ma non lo per RedBird che sta basando il suo investimento praticamente solo sulla capacità di generare ricavi con lo stadio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> “Maccheronico” mi sembra un po’ affrettato, ma giusto ieri ho scritto che il nuovo progetto per lo stadio deve per forza di cose conciliarsi con i progetti già approvati. Poi ci sono altre centomila valutazioni che dovranno essere fatte dal punto di vista tecnico, economico, finanziario ecc ecc ecc.
> La strada che potrebbe portare alla realizzazione dello stadio a Sesto mi sembra ancora lunghissima.
> Resta fermo che, qualora chi di dovere dovesse ritenerla la soluzione più vantaggiosa per l’AC Milan, varrebbe la pena aspettare. Ma noi tifosi non dobbiamo illuderci di avere lo stadio pronto prima di cinque anni almeno.


Faceva rima...

Comunque il concetto è: una cosa è un progetto che parte dallo stadio e poi progetta il contesto in armonia con lo stesso.

Un conto è un progetto che parte da un complesso sanitario e pretende di sviluppare il resto, anche lo stadio, in armonia con lo stesso.

Dobbiamo pensare a fare lo stadio più bello del mondo. Non lo stadio che sta bene con l'ospedale.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Insomma, passiamo da uno stadio iconico, unico al mondo, ad uno stadio maccheronico buttato li per fare scopa con un ospedale.
> 
> Via via. Costruiamo a Milano, altro che ste cavolate di periferia.


È da anni che ci si prova. Poi vorrei come molti uno stadio solo per il Milan, senza condividere niente con i nati dopo cartonati prescritti.


----------



## Solo (7 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Faceva rima...
> 
> Comunque il concetto è: una cosa è un progetto che parte dallo stadio e poi progetta il contesto in armonia con lo stesso.
> 
> ...


Ah beh. Quel cesso della cattedrale con 60k posti e niente multifunzionalità sarebbe lo stadio più bello del mondo? Già solo per quelle tribune separate andrebbe bombardato. 

Meglio rifare tutto da zero a Sesto.


----------



## Chrisdm (7 Giugno 2022)

Questo era il progetto di Foster per lo stadio del Barcellona. Diciamo che progetta cose di livello, io sarei ottimista


----------



## Nomaduk (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera: Manca ancora una decisione definitiva, ma a questo punto appare chiaro che l’ipotesi Sesto non è solo un bluff messo sul tavolo per sbloccare il Piano A, ossia quello che prevede la realizzazione del nuovo impianto a San Siro. Così come appare evidente che il fondo Redbird, proprietario del Milan e Hines, il gruppo di sviluppo immobiliare che controlla l’area di MilanoSesto, entrambe americane, si parlano. Emergono dei nuovi particolari. A partire dall’area dove potrebbe essere posizionato lo stadio: vicino all’edificio storico che fino agli anni ’70 ospitava l’altoforno Tagliaferri che produceva ghisa. Siamo nel cosiddetto T5 del comparto Concordia. L’edificio verrà mantenuto nella sua quasi interezza e servirà da porta d’ingresso dello stadio che ha una forma ovale molto lontana dalla suggestione della Cattedrale firmata da Populous. «All’inizio — dice il sindaco Roberto Di Stefano — il presidente Scaroni aveva portato avanti l’idea di realizzare il progetto di Populous, ma considerato che Norman Foster ha progettato tutte le aree Falck e conosce alla perfezione l’archeologia industriale del sito si è ritenuto che dialogare e far progettare l’area dello stadio a chi ha già disegnato un milione e 250mila metri quadrati, ha un senso. Una mano diversa si sarebbe vista».
> 
> L'idea, è quella di realizzare un impianto moderno da 60-70mila posti, sostenibile e, soprattutto, rivolto alle famiglie con servizi attivi 7 giorni su 7. E con la possibilità di utilizzare quello che resta dell’altoforno per sviluppare la parte commerciale e museale del progetto. Il nuovo stadio dovrà integrarsi con il sistema del verde del parco Concordia. «Quello che abbiamo chiesto, dice Di Stefano, è mantenere i 24 ettari di parco disegnati da Norman Foster». L’ipotesi è quella di acquisire parte dell’area limitrofa di proprietà di Edison per compensare e reintegrare il verde che si perderebbe con la costruzione dello stadio.
> 
> ...



Ci mancava solo billy foster


----------



## GP7 (7 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Faceva rima...
> 
> Comunque il concetto è: una cosa è un progetto che parte dallo stadio e poi progetta il contesto in armonia con lo stesso.
> 
> ...


Lo stadio più bello è quello dove gioca una squadra vincente. E fare lo stadio, bello o brutto che sia, ci aiuterà ad essere più competitivi e vincenti.
Pertanto, pur confessando che il progetto Cattedrale mi affascinasse e non poco, sono dell'idea che dobbiamo percorrere la strada più rapida mettendo da parte le ambizioni estetiche.
Peraltro credo che quando sono coinvolti una delle società più gloriose ed iconiche del calcio mondiale e archistar di fama internazionale, difficilmente possa essere partorito un progetto all'insegna della mediocrità.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera: Manca ancora una decisione definitiva, ma a questo punto appare chiaro che l’ipotesi Sesto non è solo un bluff messo sul tavolo per sbloccare il Piano A, ossia quello che prevede la realizzazione del nuovo impianto a San Siro. Così come appare evidente che il fondo Redbird, proprietario del Milan e Hines, il gruppo di sviluppo immobiliare che controlla l’area di MilanoSesto, entrambe americane, si parlano. Emergono dei nuovi particolari. A partire dall’area dove potrebbe essere posizionato lo stadio: vicino all’edificio storico che fino agli anni ’70 ospitava l’altoforno Tagliaferri che produceva ghisa. Siamo nel cosiddetto T5 del comparto Concordia. L’edificio verrà mantenuto nella sua quasi interezza e servirà da porta d’ingresso dello stadio che ha una forma ovale molto lontana dalla suggestione della Cattedrale firmata da Populous. «All’inizio — dice il sindaco Roberto Di Stefano — il presidente Scaroni aveva portato avanti l’idea di realizzare il progetto di Populous, ma considerato che Norman Foster ha progettato tutte le aree Falck e conosce alla perfezione l’archeologia industriale del sito si è ritenuto che dialogare e far progettare l’area dello stadio a chi ha già disegnato un milione e 250mila metri quadrati, ha un senso. Una mano diversa si sarebbe vista».
> 
> L'idea, è quella di realizzare un impianto moderno da 60-70mila posti, sostenibile e, soprattutto, rivolto alle famiglie con servizi attivi 7 giorni su 7. E con la possibilità di utilizzare quello che resta dell’altoforno per sviluppare la parte commerciale e museale del progetto. Il nuovo stadio dovrà integrarsi con il sistema del verde del parco Concordia. «Quello che abbiamo chiesto, dice Di Stefano, è mantenere i 24 ettari di parco disegnati da Norman Foster». L’ipotesi è quella di acquisire parte dell’area limitrofa di proprietà di Edison per compensare e reintegrare il verde che si perderebbe con la costruzione dello stadio.
> 
> ...


Mi sembra lo schizzo di un circo, è più adatto all'inder secondo me


----------



## Djici (7 Giugno 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Lo stadio più bello è quello dove gioca una squadra vincente. E fare lo stadio, bello o brutto che sia, ci aiuterà ad essere più competitivi e vincenti.
> Pertanto, pur confessando che il progetto Cattedrale mi affascinasse e non poco, sono dell'idea che dobbiamo percorrere la strada più rapida mettendo da parte le ambizioni estetiche.
> Peraltro credo che quando sono coinvolti una delle società più gloriose ed iconiche del calcio mondiale e archistar di fama internazionale, difficilmente possa essere partorito un progetto all'insegna della mediocrità.


Assolutamente no. Il più bel stadio del mondo non e quello dove gioca una squadra vincente.
La Juve ha vinto scudetti e scudetti... Ma il suo stadio rimane comunque schifoso.

La Cattedrale diventava quasi un monumento. Come l'opera di Sydney che riconosci subito. E sono quasi sicuro che e probabilmente l'unico al mondo che la gente conosca.
Tra tutti i stadi del mondo, l'unico che la gente avrebbe potuto riconoscere subito, anche senza guardare il calcio sarebbe stato quello.
Se facciamo un bel stadio ma più "normale" più classico... Avremo perso molto fascino.
C'è gente che verrebbe solo per vederlo.

Onestamente passare da Milano a Sesto e poi dalla Cattedrale ad un stadio "normale" non sono cose che mi piacciono.
Certo che passare dallo stadio condiviso a quello solo per noi invece mi piace.

Diciamo che avrei voluto tutto.
Cattedrale a San Siro e tutto nostro.

Che non e che dobbiamo accelerare tanto per.
Quella sarà la nostra casa per almeno 100 anni.
Non e che dobbiamo scegliere qualcosa di meno bene solo per guadagnare 1 anni.
Potremmo perdere molto di più sulla durata


----------



## Route66 (7 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> “Maccheronico” mi sembra un po’ affrettato, ma giusto ieri ho scritto che il nuovo progetto per lo stadio deve per forza di cose conciliarsi con i progetti già approvati. Poi ci sono altre centomila valutazioni che dovranno essere fatte dal punto di vista tecnico, economico, finanziario ecc ecc ecc.
> La strada che potrebbe portare alla realizzazione dello stadio a Sesto mi sembra ancora lunghissima.
> Resta fermo che, qualora chi di dovere dovesse ritenerla la soluzione più vantaggiosa per l’AC Milan, varrebbe la pena aspettare. *Ma noi tifosi non dobbiamo illuderci di avere lo stadio pronto prima di cinque anni almeno.*


Cosi giusto per farmi un'idea sono andato a vedere i dati dell'Allianz Arena .... inizio lavori ottobre 2002, inaugurazione maggio 2005.....
Visto che siamo in Italia andando tutto bene, ma proprio tutto bene bene, potremmo vedere lo stadio per la fine 2026/27.
Forse....


----------



## GP7 (7 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. Il più bel stadio del mondo non e quello dove gioca una squadra vincente.
> La Juve ha vinto scudetti e scudetti... Ma il suo stadio rimane comunque schifoso.
> 
> La Cattedrale diventava quasi un monumento. Come l'opera di Sydney che riconosci subito. E sono quasi sicuro che e probabilmente l'unico al mondo che la gente conosca.
> ...


Concordo con te su diversi concetti.
E infatti ho pure premesso che la Cattedrale mi affascinava tantissimo proprio per quello che dici tu.

Il parallelo con la Juve non ci sta per un semplice motivo, per me vincente significa vincere in Europa.

Ma ripeto, quando ci sono di mezzo il Milan, un fondo come RedBird che sa cosa significhi avere un tempio moderno votato alla fruizione dell'evento e all'intrattenimento in senso più generale, e un archistar con il compito di inserire l'opera in un contesto esteso di riqualificazione, non può uscire un conad stadium qualsiasi.

E il fatto che possa essere solo nostro per me è impagabile.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Giugno 2022)

S. Siro non è Milano più di Sesto, basta prendere in mano una cartina senza neppure viver la città.
E S. Siro come zona resta una topaia, mentre Sesto diventerà un gioiello.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Insomma, passiamo da uno stadio iconico, unico al mondo, ad uno stadio maccheronico buttato li per fare scopa con un ospedale.
> 
> Via via. Costruiamo a Milano, altro che ste cavolate di periferia.


quindi per te il luogo di costruzione definisce la struttura?
bah..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Giugno 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Lo stadio più bello è quello dove gioca una squadra vincente. E fare lo stadio, bello o brutto che sia, ci aiuterà ad essere più competitivi e vincenti.
> Pertanto, pur confessando che il progetto Cattedrale mi affascinasse e non poco, sono dell'idea che dobbiamo percorrere la strada più rapida mettendo da parte le ambizioni estetiche.
> Peraltro credo che quando sono coinvolti una delle società più gloriose ed iconiche del calcio mondiale e archistar di fama internazionale, difficilmente possa essere partorito un progetto all'insegna della mediocrità.


Deve avere lo stesso stile dell'ospedale già progettato........


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi per te il luogo di costruzione definisce la struttura?
> bah..


L'ha detto il sindaco.

"Dato che li è già presente il progetto del.polo sanitario, lo stadio non può essere un progetto che stilisticamente si distanzi da.quantongiá è stato definito, per questo è stato deciso di abbandonare il progetto Popolus e chiedere a Foster (che ha progettato il polo sanitario) di realizzare un progetto che si integri con quanto già previsto per il polo" 

Lo stadio che deve adattarsi alla linea dell'ospedale..... Prima ci togliamo dalle balle sta stupidata del Milan Sesto San Giovanni e meglio è.


----------



## Kayl (7 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> L'ha detto il sindaco.
> 
> "Dato che li è già presente il progetto del.polo sanitario, lo stadio non può essere un progetto che stilisticamente si distanzi da.quantongiá è stato definito, per questo è stato deciso di abbandonare il progetto Popolus e chiedere a Foster (che ha progettato il polo sanitario) di realizzare un progetto che si integri con quanto già previsto per il polo"
> 
> Lo stadio che deve adattarsi alla linea dell'ospedale..... Prima ci togliamo dalle balle sta stupidata del Milan Sesto San Giovanni e meglio è.


non hai neanche visto un'idea dello stadio (quella bozza è vecchia, non attuale) e già ti lamenti? A Milano lo fai con l'inter e da 50mila posti e al doppio del prezzo per gli spettatori, ti esalta l'idea? Come preferire restare con la moglie che ti mette le corna con qualsiasi essere vivente incontri e non vuoi cambiare donna perché non sai cosa potresti trovare dopo.


----------



## Mika (7 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> L'ha detto il sindaco.
> 
> "Dato che li è già presente il progetto del.polo sanitario, lo stadio non può essere un progetto che stilisticamente si distanzi da.quantongiá è stato definito, per questo è stato deciso di abbandonare il progetto Popolus e chiedere a Foster (che ha progettato il polo sanitario) di realizzare un progetto che si integri con quanto già previsto per il polo"
> 
> Lo stadio che deve adattarsi alla linea dell'ospedale..... Prima ci togliamo dalle balle sta stupidata del Milan Sesto San Giovanni e meglio è.


Sempre se ce lo fanno a Milano, potremmo essere ancora qui nel 2050 ad attendere il si della giunta del Comune di Milano, te con li bastone che lo narri ai nipoti "Era il 2018... il Milan e l'Inter hanno iniziato a parlare di stadio... dopo più di cinquant'anni Milan e Inter stanno ancora parlando di stadio con il Comune di Milano". Aspetta e spera.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> L'ha detto il sindaco.
> 
> "Dato che li è già presente il progetto del.polo sanitario, lo stadio non può essere un progetto che stilisticamente si distanzi da.quantongiá è stato definito, per questo è stato deciso di abbandonare il progetto Popolus e chiedere a Foster (che ha progettato il polo sanitario) di realizzare un progetto che si integri con quanto già previsto per il polo"
> 
> Lo stadio che deve adattarsi alla linea dell'ospedale..... Prima ci togliamo dalle balle sta stupidata del Milan Sesto San Giovanni e meglio è.



intanto mettiamo pressione al sindaco di Milano e alla farsa del dibattito pubblico. Penso anche io che l'idea sia di farlo a San Siro, interessi molto maggiori per i club. Ma almeno esiste un piano B.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Giugno 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> non hai neanche visto un'idea dello stadio (quella bozza è vecchia, non attuale) e già ti lamenti? A Milano lo fai con l'inter e da 50mila posti e al doppio del prezzo per gli spettatori, ti esalta l'idea? Come preferire restare con la moglie che ti mette le corna con qualsiasi essere vivente incontri e non vuoi cambiare donna perché non sai cosa potresti trovare dopo.


Se uno è contro per partito preso non cambia posizione... L'arroganza con cui alcuni definiscono il progetto "una stupidata" sta diventando stucchevole.
O sono persone che vivono a Lotto (probabile) e gli piace come nei favolosi anni '90 andare allo stadio a piedi, o fanno parte della giunta di Sala, non trovo altra logica.

Comunque discutiamo sul nulla, non è stato ancora presentato alcun progetto, ma per far capire di cosa stiamo parlando su MilanoSesto sta pesantemente investendo anche Hines attivo con RealEstate che ha già contribuito a rivoluzionare la città (Porta Romana, Navigli, prossimamente Lambrate, non quella topaia di S. Siro).
Parliamo di ristrutturazioni totali di interi quartieri, migliaia di nuovi appartamenti, con investimenti complessivi oltre il miliardo di dollari.

Giusto per far capire la grandezza di questo progetto, ecco una panoramica futura di Sesto con al centro l'ex torre Falk alta 30mt trasformata in fontana panoramica







Confrontiamo con S. Siro?


----------



## mandraghe (7 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se quelli del Sistema ci fanno andare avanti.
> 
> Sento già il rumore degli ingranaggi che si stanno muovendo.




Ci ha negato anche il maxischermo di che parliamo?

Perfino a Tripoli hanno messo i maxi schermi. A Milano non si poteva perché c'era pericolo per l'ordine pubblico. Invece a Tripoli dove stanno in guerra da anni pericoli per l'ordine pubblico non ce n'erano. Pare una barzelletta.


Allego foto dei festeggiamenti dei milanisti libici:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Kayl (7 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se uno è contro per partito preso non cambia posizione... L'arroganza con cui alcuni definiscono il progetto "una stupidata" sta diventando stucchevole.
> O sono persone che vivono a Lotto (probabile) e gli piace come nei favolosi anni '90 andare allo stadio a piedi, o fanno parte della giunta di Sala, non trovo altra logica.
> 
> Comunque discutiamo sul nulla, non è stato ancora presentato alcun progetto, ma per far capire di cosa stiamo parlando su MilanoSesto sta pesantemente investendo anche Hines attivo con RealEstate che ha già contribuito a rivoluzionare la città (Porta Romana, Navigli, prossimamente Lambrate, non quella topaia di S. Siro).
> ...


Esatto, uno stadio in linea con questo stile sarebbe qualcosa di atomico.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> L'ha detto il sindaco.
> 
> "Dato che li è già presente il progetto del.polo sanitario, lo stadio non può essere un progetto che stilisticamente si distanzi da.quantongiá è stato definito, per questo è stato deciso di abbandonare il progetto Popolus e chiedere a Foster (che ha progettato il polo sanitario) di realizzare un progetto che si integri con quanto già previsto per il polo"
> 
> Lo stadio che deve adattarsi alla linea dell'ospedale..... Prima ci togliamo dalle balle sta stupidata del Milan Sesto San Giovanni e meglio è.



ah ho capito cosa intendi, anche se adattarsi al polo sanitario non vuol comunque dire che sia peggiore. anche perchè la cattedrale a me come a tanti altri faceva schifo.
detto questo, che son gusti, tu prendi dei dritti per qualche motivo che conosci solo tu e denigri l'idea opposta a prescindere. non so perchè ma è così. forse abiti vicino a s. siro o comunque hai un interesse perchè altrimenti non si spiega questa avversione gratuita.


----------



## Maximo (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera: Manca ancora una decisione definitiva, ma a questo punto appare chiaro che l’ipotesi Sesto non è solo un bluff messo sul tavolo per sbloccare il Piano A, ossia quello che prevede la realizzazione del nuovo impianto a San Siro. Così come appare evidente che il fondo Redbird, proprietario del Milan e Hines, il gruppo di sviluppo immobiliare che controlla l’area di MilanoSesto, entrambe americane, si parlano. Emergono dei nuovi particolari. A partire dall’area dove potrebbe essere posizionato lo stadio: vicino all’edificio storico che fino agli anni ’70 ospitava l’altoforno Tagliaferri che produceva ghisa. Siamo nel cosiddetto T5 del comparto Concordia. L’edificio verrà mantenuto nella sua quasi interezza e servirà da porta d’ingresso dello stadio che ha una forma ovale molto lontana dalla suggestione della Cattedrale firmata da Populous. «All’inizio — dice il sindaco Roberto Di Stefano — il presidente Scaroni aveva portato avanti l’idea di realizzare il progetto di Populous, ma considerato che Norman Foster ha progettato tutte le aree Falck e conosce alla perfezione l’archeologia industriale del sito si è ritenuto che dialogare e far progettare l’area dello stadio a chi ha già disegnato un milione e 250mila metri quadrati, ha un senso. Una mano diversa si sarebbe vista».
> 
> L'idea, è quella di realizzare un impianto moderno da 60-70mila posti, sostenibile e, soprattutto, rivolto alle famiglie con servizi attivi 7 giorni su 7. E con la possibilità di utilizzare quello che resta dell’altoforno per sviluppare la parte commerciale e museale del progetto. Il nuovo stadio dovrà integrarsi con il sistema del verde del parco Concordia. «Quello che abbiamo chiesto, dice Di Stefano, è mantenere i 24 ettari di parco disegnati da Norman Foster». L’ipotesi è quella di acquisire parte dell’area limitrofa di proprietà di Edison per compensare e reintegrare il verde che si perderebbe con la costruzione dello stadio.
> 
> ...


Il progetto della “cattedrale” fa letteralmente [email protected]@@re, i riferimenti al duomo e alla galleria, sono un’idea strampalata di che non ha idee.

Facciamo lo stadio a Sesto, di proprietà del Milan e progettato da N. Foster, un vero e proprio maestro. Spero che questo progetto vada in porto il prima possibile, e non vedo l’ora di vedere la faccia di Sala, e di sentire le sue dichiarazioni, all’ufficialità dell’uscita del Milan da San Siro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ah ho capito cosa intendi, anche se adattarsi al polo sanitario non vuol comunque dire che sia peggiore. anche perchè la cattedrale a me come a tanti altri faceva schifo.
> detto questo, che son gusti, tu prendi dei dritti per qualche motivo che conosci solo tu e denigri l'idea opposta a prescindere. non so perchè ma è così. forse abiti vicino a s. siro o comunque hai un interesse perchè altrimenti non si spiega questa avversione gratuita.


In effetti l‘avversitá a Sesto deriva in gran parte dalla reazione a tutti quelli che sbavano per Sesto e sono avversi a rimanere a San Siro.

Quasi che fare un dispetto al sindaco sia al momento la cosa piú rilevante, mentre per me ad essere rilevante é il Milan.

Se poi faremo un grande stadio a Sesto, viva Sesto!
Ma in linea di massima lo faccio li solo se proprio Milano non é percorribile.


Me l’immagino giá i cori delle Melme “Milano siaaamo nooooooi Sestesiii siete voooi!” “A.c. Milano San Giovanni”, “Sestese vaffa…..”.

A me l’idea di lasciare Milano all’Inter per diventare la squadra piú importante di Sesto, non piace.
Non si puó proprio fare a Milano? ok, va bene Sesto, ma prima si esplorino tutte le possibilitá di farlo a Milano.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In effetti l‘avversitá a Sesto deriva in gran parte dalla reazione a tutti quelli che sbavano per Sesto e sonno avversi a rimanere a San Siro.
> 
> Quasi che fare un dispetto al sindaco sia al momento la cosa piú rilevante, mentre per me ad essere rilevante é il Milan.
> 
> ...


non mi convince molto sta risposta sinceramente, già 2 anni fa sbavavi per sto stadio degli gnomi e per i 12.000 posti corporate, mi ricordo bene, io ero tra i pochissimi a criticare il progetto.
comunque la gente non è che schifa s. siro per l'aria che tira, mi pare che di motivi ce ne siano una valanga.
a me dei cori dell'inter mi importa zero soprattutto se verranno dalla nord di quel rudere di s. siro. chiariamoci è stupendo ma ormai purtroppo non più attuale. che si tengano milano e 1/4 dei nostri incassi.
che poi sesto è un quartiere di milano, non so che storie strane ti fai, non capisco.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera: Manca ancora una decisione definitiva, ma a questo punto appare chiaro che l’ipotesi Sesto non è solo un bluff messo sul tavolo per sbloccare il Piano A, ossia quello che prevede la realizzazione del nuovo impianto a San Siro. Così come appare evidente che il fondo Redbird, proprietario del Milan e Hines, il gruppo di sviluppo immobiliare che controlla l’area di MilanoSesto, entrambe americane, si parlano. Emergono dei nuovi particolari. A partire dall’area dove potrebbe essere posizionato lo stadio: vicino all’edificio storico che fino agli anni ’70 ospitava l’altoforno Tagliaferri che produceva ghisa. Siamo nel cosiddetto T5 del comparto Concordia. L’edificio verrà mantenuto nella sua quasi interezza e servirà da porta d’ingresso dello stadio che ha una forma ovale molto lontana dalla suggestione della Cattedrale firmata da Populous. «All’inizio — dice il sindaco Roberto Di Stefano — il presidente Scaroni aveva portato avanti l’idea di realizzare il progetto di Populous, ma considerato che Norman Foster ha progettato tutte le aree Falck e conosce alla perfezione l’archeologia industriale del sito si è ritenuto che dialogare e far progettare l’area dello stadio a chi ha già disegnato un milione e 250mila metri quadrati, ha un senso. Una mano diversa si sarebbe vista».
> 
> L'idea, è quella di realizzare un impianto moderno da 60-70mila posti, sostenibile e, soprattutto, rivolto alle famiglie con servizi attivi 7 giorni su 7. E con la possibilità di utilizzare quello che resta dell’altoforno per sviluppare la parte commerciale e museale del progetto. Il nuovo stadio dovrà integrarsi con il sistema del verde del parco Concordia. «Quello che abbiamo chiesto, dice Di Stefano, è mantenere i 24 ettari di parco disegnati da Norman Foster». L’ipotesi è quella di acquisire parte dell’area limitrofa di proprietà di Edison per compensare e reintegrare il verde che si perderebbe con la costruzione dello stadio.
> 
> ...


il progetto non mi fa impazzire, ma arrivati a questo punto si muovessero, va bene qualsiasi cosa pur di farlo alla faccia di sala e degli interisti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non mi convince molto sta risposta sinceramente, già 2 anni fa sbavavi per sto stadio degli gnomi e per i 12.000 posti corporate, mi ricordo bene, io ero tra i pochissimi a criticare il progetto.
> comunque la gente non è che schifa s. siro per l'aria che tira, mi pare che di motivi ce ne siano una valanga.
> a me dei cori dell'inter mi importa zero soprattutto se verranno dalla nord di quel rudere di s. siro. chiariamoci è stupendo ma ormai purtroppo non più attuale. che si tengano milano e 1/4 dei nostri incassi.
> che poi sesto è un quartiere di milano, non so che storie strane ti fai, non capisco.


Ma davvero pensi che facciano uno stadio piú grande a sesto?

Uno stadio da 60-65.000 posti di cui 12.000 corporate (che sono poi la cosa veramente rilevante per far crescere i ricavi e competere con le top europee) con distanze “ptra i posti “moderne” é grande una volta e mezzo il Meazza. 
Non faranno mai uno stadio piú grande con visibilitá modello San Paolo.

Poi ripeto, non ci sará alternativa a Sesto? Ben venga Sesto, ma solo dopo che Milano si é dimostrata Impercorribile.

Per ora Milano é quasi a fine percorso (Anche se gli ostacoli non sono finiti), Se il TAR non ci mette becco (il dibattito pubblico é solo un teatrino nulla piú), tra 12 mesi si inizia a costruir, a Sesto se tutto per miracolo funziona c’è ne vogliono 18, ma visto che i miracoli 8n Italia non avvengono se si parte tra 24-30 mesi é grasso che cola.

Quindi a tutta forza su Milano, tenendo Sesto sempre attivo come “minaccia”.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Se uno è contro per partito preso non cambia posizione... L'arroganza con cui alcuni definiscono il progetto "una stupidata" sta diventando stucchevole.
> O sono persone che vivono a Lotto (probabile) e gli piace come nei favolosi anni '90 andare allo stadio a piedi, o fanno parte della giunta di Sala, non trovo altra logica.
> 
> Comunque discutiamo sul nulla, non è stato ancora presentato alcun progetto, ma per far capire di cosa stiamo parlando su MilanoSesto sta pesantemente investendo anche Hines attivo con RealEstate che ha già contribuito a rivoluzionare la città (Porta Romana, Navigli, prossimamente Lambrate, non quella topaia di S. Siro).
> ...



Molto suggestivo.

Speriamo che quel cocainomane che si è candidato non ci piazzi una moschea.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non mi convince molto sta risposta sinceramente, già 2 anni fa sbavavi per sto stadio degli gnomi e per i 12.000 posti corporate, mi ricordo bene, io ero tra i pochissimi a criticare il progetto.
> comunque la gente non è che schifa s. siro per l'aria che tira, mi pare che di motivi ce ne siano una valanga.
> a me dei cori dell'inter mi importa zero soprattutto se verranno dalla nord di quel rudere di s. siro. chiariamoci è stupendo ma ormai purtroppo non più attuale. che si tengano milano e 1/4 dei nostri incassi.
> che poi sesto è un quartiere di milano, non so che storie strane ti fai, non capisco.


Questo è il gioiello periferico, fatto di casermoni, piazze dello spaccio, abusivismo etc..







Perchè bisognerebbe rifare da 0 un quartiere del genere, nel quale il comune impone solo vincoli pretendendo un cospicuo investimento dei privati che otterranno solo l'usufrutto parziale dei beni? Altro spunto: perchè un privato dovrebbe investire su un quartiere periferico collegato ad altri quartiere già disagiati (Lott, Quarto Cagnino, Ricciarelli...)? Sicuramente è meglio fare investimenti nella zona sud-ovest rispetto a nord ovest, ed infatti è quello che sta già avvenendo fino ai confini con Baggio. 

Comunque da quando c'è Sala non è passato nessun nuovo progetto di spessore, facciamocela qualche domanda


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In effetti l‘avversitá a Sesto deriva in gran parte dalla reazione a tutti quelli che sbavano per Sesto e sono avversi a rimanere a San Siro.
> 
> Quasi che fare un dispetto al sindaco sia al momento la cosa piú rilevante, mentre per me ad essere rilevante é il Milan.
> 
> ...


E quindi cosa suggerisci a Redbird? Di aspettare fino al 2100 che si sblocchi la questione San Siro per costruire lo stadio? 
Secondo me gli americani non spendono 1.200 milioni per andare dietro a Sala e alla burocrazia di questo paese. Anzi mi aspetto che spingano il piede sull' acceleratore sul fronte stadio alla faccia di chi crede di poterci mettere i bastoni tra le ruote.


----------

